# Steel spare wheel for Adria 670SL Supreme



## Bollard (Jul 9, 2007)

Can I use the wheel studs from the ALLOY wheel for the STEEL wheel spare if and when I need to deal with a puncture? Advise would be appreciated. Thankyou.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Apparently yes.

My pal bought a new Autptrail Mohawk that has alloys and a steel spare and he was advised that the wheel studs/nuts are identical for both.


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

Bollard said:


> Can I use the wheel studs from the ALLOY wheel for the STEEL wheel spare if and when I need to deal with a puncture? Advise would be appreciated. Thankyou.


Ask several sources for advice and don't accept the answer that you want to hear rather the correct one. Roadside isn't the place to find they don't fit..


----------

